# My Two Desktops



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I haven't taken sexy pics of my humis and their contents in quite some time. Here they are in all their glory:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm what i nice collection you have there~


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Sexy is right !!

I wish my B&M was stocked so well !


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

That is quite nice!


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice selection. Certainly some of my favorites included in there, plus quite a few on my must-try list.


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

Those pictures are fantastic.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

That's some serious naked and not so naked sexiness at it's finest. DROOOOOOOOOL :madgrin:


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

Those look really good!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I like your taste!


----------



## latropsudoxe (Mar 14, 2010)

wow..thanks for the upload..that looks amazing!!!


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

great sticks.. you have my taste.. good selection..


----------



## Gotalite.net (Nov 14, 2009)

love the variety


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow !! You have a very fine collection !! Cool !!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great collection and great pics.


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice collection all great smokes!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Great pics and great selection. What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice!! Can I have some? HAHA


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

BTcigars said:


> Great pics and great selection. What kind of camera do you have?


Nikon Coolpix 7900, point and shoot 7 megapixels I think. Great quality though as you can see. thanks!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Is that a beetle hole I see in that one pic?











































Hehehehehehe... J/K...... Very Nice Collection!! :tu


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Tons of great smokes there!


----------



## SirR (Aug 15, 2009)

I must say, if I had the same size humidors, 90% of those cigars would also be in mine. Great selection!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Yay cigar pron!! 

Nice detail shots too! 

thanks!!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Eric-- Have you ever heard of a guy named Don Pepin? You really should try some of his cigars...:behindsofa:

I am jealous!!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Several in there are on my must try list.... yummy.


----------



## jmouche1 (Mar 1, 2010)

nice selection and camera too, haha, good quality pics


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Incredible selection you got there!


----------



## SirR (Aug 15, 2009)

LOL, beetle hole ...


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

You have to love anything that full


----------



## chambers (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill take the vsg's to go please lol looking great man.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Can't find a good one in there.....

Nice smokes!!!!


----------



## italianxmna89 (Feb 10, 2010)

how do you get them to looks so greasy! :mrgreen:


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice looking stash!


----------



## maker (Mar 23, 2010)

Awesome pics! Thats is a great collection you have.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

At a recent West (by God) Virginia, Tobaccoholics Anonymous meeting, these words were heard:

"Hi, my name is Eric, and I'm a Pepin Whore." :hug:


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

nice smokes...

but you need to try Brasilians ones...

will like! :couch2:


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> At a recent West (by God) Virginia, Tobaccoholics Anonymous meeting, these words were heard:
> 
> "Hi, my name is Eric, and I'm a Pepin Whore." :hug:


Not a "whore" exactly, more like a religious zealot!
:bowdown:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Eric, you're a bigger tease than my first prom date.

God, I loves me some Don Pepin...those really _are_ sexy pics! :Kudos!


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice colletction!! Some must try's in there for sure!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Great pics, Eric! Quality and selection-wise, I mean. 
How is that A. Fuente Reserva Xtra?


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Great pics, Eric! Quality and selection-wise, I mean.
> How is that A. Fuente Reserva Xtra?


A number of things on that bottom shelf I haven't tried yet, including the Anejo Shark that I got back in Jan. at my Dad's shop. There are some cigars I have bought, that I can't help but to sit on. I've only been collecting cigars for a couple years, but I guess maybe I'm ocd...lol


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Rubix^3 said:


> A number of things on that bottom shelf I haven't tried yet, including the Anejo Shark that I got back in Jan. at my Dad's shop. There are some cigars I have bought, that I can't help but to sit on. I've only been collecting cigars for a couple years, but I guess maybe I'm ocd...lol


Wow...they say the memory is the first thing to go. I just posted my first reply to a thread I'd already replied to. :shock:

But I'd missed the Reserva Xtra earlier, so I guess it's all good.

I'm the same way...if I only have a single of a stick, I find it almost impossible to smoke.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

I love your taste in cigars.


----------



## wagsgt (Jun 12, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

You have some real treats in there, wanna trade collections :rofl:


----------



## madiaz (Jun 16, 2010)

Greetings Eric,

Nice smokes !

How would you describe or compare those Olie Master Blends ?
I have to admit i have been eying those with less than noble intentions for a while.

cheers,
m.a.d.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

madiaz said:


> Greetings Eric,
> 
> Nice smokes !
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed the couple I've smoked already. I smoked one young and it was peppery and very strong, but after a couple months they smoothed out real nice. The have a similar character as the Rocky Patel Decade, and 601 Blue label; two other cigars I really enjoy.
Cheers.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

/drool


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Dead sexy Eric... Dead sexy...

Nice collection bro! :nod:

LOL @ DSturg... Beetle holes! Good stuff right there. :mrgreen:


----------

